# Drylok



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

went shopping yesterday for supplies to start my BG, got a qt of Drylok to start out with, but the only color they had was white, how do I color it? Will cement color work?
Thx


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe most people use Quickrete Cement colorant.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I used the powdered cement dye. The store I went to only had "buff" and "black", but I was able to mix the colors I needed from that.


----------



## Nhorn (Dec 17, 2010)

The powdered cement works but not nearly as good as the quikrete liquid color just be aware that one drop of the quikrete gives intense coloration so do it gradually


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I also used Quikrete liquid colors, they worked excellent.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> I also used Quikrete liquid colors, they worked excellent.


Ditto...I used brown, buff and charcoal.

Have fun!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Outstanding! That's what I got, yea!!! Thx everybody


----------



## Marylandwahoo (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you just leave the drylock white -- say if you are trying to keep some semblance of matching THR in the foreground?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, you can- I did it in my 150 gal. :thumb:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

The store where you buy it should be able to tint it for you. Lowes did it for free. They tinted it to a concrete grey color for me. I later did add concrete tint to darken the color on second and third coats. Good Luck!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

mixing your own allows you to create several shades, I mixed 6 different shades after my black base coat and even added a few white highlights to finish. Creating shades is easier starting with a white base.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

he he, thats what i did, ice cream buckets are great for mixing a variety of colors 

How many coats should i use?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

As many as you want/need. 
For a base- you want to make sure you have two coats but after that, it's entirely up to you.

My background has numerous coats/layers so I could capture that naturalistic look.
(Oh, and it you're going down that route, make sure each layer is a slightly lighter shade than the previous coat. :wink: )


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

+ 1, good advice. :thumb:


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang! LOL, thats alot of painting! And I emphasize the "pain" in painting, I've got tons of nooks and crannies <sigh>
As for the lighter shades, adds depth?


----------



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

I have painted the inside of leaky bird baths, worked great the first year maybe even 2. After that it flaked all off. I cannot vouch on prep. my husband did it. This makes me leary of using it in aquarium. I have become quite attached to my fish.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

hbbyhorse said:


> Dang! LOL, thats alot of painting! And I emphasize the "pain" in painting, I've got tons of nooks and crannies <sigh>


:lol: Hey, all great masterpieces take time. 



hbbyhorse said:


> As for the lighter shades, adds depth?


Darker shades add depth- lighter shades give it highlights. :thumb:


----------

